# TRA MSA employment history in own words.



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am received my TRA Migration Skill Assessment as unsuccessful for the occupation Mechanical Engineer Technician 312512.
My qualifications were assessed as comparable to Australian qualifications, however my employment assessed as not at required skill level.

After going through TRA MSA guidelines and my employment evidences send along with application i came up with conclusion that the duties/responsibilities i written in Statutory Declaration and reference letter were some what different from duties description of ANZSCO occupation.

Now, i am planning to submit new application. So can please anybody help me out how to write employment history in your own words as per Part No. 8 of TRA MSA Application Form. Because i think this is very important to write as per ANZSCO duties description.

Please guide how to write employment history in own words or if anybody have done it in their application before.

So, i am looking forward if anybody can help me out in this.

Waiting for your replies.

Thanks.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Raman,

Did you write all the job description, tools (that you used while working) in the experience letter and about pay slip, text slip .etc ?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmmm you do know what '_in your *own* words_' means yes?


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Hi Raman,
> 
> Did you write all the job description, tools (that you used while working) in the experience letter and about pay slip, text slip .etc ?


Hello Hameed,

Thanks for the reply.
I written my duties and tools used during employment. But mistake I had is I written in more technical manner which were technically fine but if any non technical person compare with ANZSCO duties, they would have understand not comparable. I provided Statutory Declaration along with reference letter from senior persons. I provided Pay slips, Bank a/c statement, PF A/c statement, Form No. 16.


Now I am looking is how we should write employment history in own words for Mechanical Engineer Technician.

Regards.


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

_shel said:


> Hmmm you do know what '_in your *own* words_' means yes?


Hello Shel,

I know my daily routine work/work history. But I want to know how I should explain means pattern or standard is there to write. Shall I put some photos during I am at work with work description or any do docs related to work can be attached. I mean if I have somebody's employment history sample I can have an idea how I have to process.

Thanks


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Raman Deep said:


> Hello Hameed,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I written my duties and tools used during employment. But mistake I had is I written in more technical manner which were technically fine but if any non technical person compare with ANZSCO duties, they would have understand not comparable. I provided Statutory Declaration along with reference letter from senior persons. I provided Pay slips, Bank a/c statement, PF A/c statement, Form No. 16.
> ...


who is preparing your experience letter? I mean to say you or you HR department ?


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

kashifhameed45 said:


> who is preparing your experience letter? I mean to say you or you HR department ?


I did not provide experience letter. I provided reference letter from my senior colleague and a statutory declaration by me on affidavit.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Raman Deep said:


> I did not provide experience letter. I provided reference letter from my senior colleague and a statutory declaration by me on affidavit.


I'm Workshop Supervisor and my occupation is Motor Mechanic. I got the positive skill assessment from TRA MSA and here what i did, may be It help you.

I took the letter with company name and address ahead from my manager and then I searched on google Motor Mechanic occupation job responsibility as per Australian requirement. After reading all the job responsibility then I copy paste and then changed the words or add new, as per my current responsibility.

So my advice is to you that first read carefully, what responsibility and skill they're seeking ?
Then copy paste on your experience letter and change or add some words, what you're doing in routine job.

I hope it help you and you have understand, what I'm trying to say because my English is not good.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You guys are hysterical. You had to google to see what the role us fir an occupation you nominated and apparently do every day.


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

kashifhameed45 said:


> I'm Workshop Supervisor and my occupation is Motor Mechanic. I got the positive skill assessment from TRA MSA and here what i did, may be It help you.
> 
> I took the letter with company name and address ahead from my manager and then I searched on google Motor Mechanic occupation job responsibility as per Australian requirement. After reading all the job responsibility then I copy paste and then changed the words or add new, as per my current responsibility.
> 
> ...


You mean you took headed paper from work and wrote a list of duties on it that you COPIED AND PASTED FROM THE INTERNET....... and not an actual list of what you REALLY do from your HR..... you realise what you did and what you are advising is FRAUD don't you?! If you do not do that role then you do not qualify for the visa SIMPLE. You can not just fabricate a role to make it fit using a google search. I actually cant believe I just saw that!!


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

I never theft it, I worked there and whatever I wrote on the headed paper (copy paste), I was actually working the same duties. Why should I wrote something that I never done or not doing whereas cross check is there. And I think no one tries to do that. And I think we're not here to try judge people whether they're qualify or not for the visa. I clearing write above, as per my current responsibility but I think didn't explain it in proper way because of my language not to advanced.
One more thing that TRA people are expert they know, whether these documents are forgery or not?.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

kashifhameed45 said:


> I never theft it, I worked there and whatever I wrote on the headed paper (copy paste), I was actually working the same duties. Why should I wrote something that I never done or not doing whereas cross check is there. And I think no one tries to do that. And I think we're not here to try judge people whether they're qualify or not for the visa. I clearing write above, as per my current responsibility but I think didn't explain it in proper way because of my language not to advanced.
> One more thing that TRA people are expert they know, whether these documents are forgery or not?.


 Oh yes my dear we are here to judge. I suggest you read the forum rules.


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

kashifhameed45 said:


> I never theft it, I worked there and whatever I wrote on the headed paper (copy paste), I was actually working the same duties. Why should I wrote something that I never done or not doing whereas cross check is there. And I think no one tries to do that. And I think we're not here to try judge people whether they're qualify or not for the visa. I clearing write above, as per my current responsibility but I think didn't explain it in proper way because of my language not to advanced.
> One more thing that TRA people are expert they know, whether these documents are forgery or not?.


Right but I am confused if it is something you actually do then why go to great lengths to take headed paper and look up online what you should be doing and copy and paste it when you could simply get a duties from your HR?

No you are totally right it isn't fraud. If you rang TRA and the DIBP and told them what you did..... I am sure they would be totally cool with it because it says on their websites that you can make your own documents at home.


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

kashifhameed45 said:


> I'm Workshop Supervisor and my occupation is Motor Mechanic. I got the positive skill assessment from TRA MSA and here what i did, may be It help you.
> 
> I took the letter with company name and address ahead from my manager and then I searched on google Motor Mechanic occupation job responsibility as per Australian requirement. After reading all the job responsibility then I copy paste and then changed the words or add new, as per my current responsibility.
> 
> ...



Thanks Hameed,

I want to check what you wrote in TRA MSA Application Part No. 8 (employment history in own words). I mean to say how did you describe your work. Please if you can message me the content you written. This is the only reason i got Unsuccessful outcome from TRA in my application because i did not written in description manner, i just simply 8-10 duties i perform on my workplace. Part No. 8 is very important for an assessor to cross check your employment skill level as they will compare Part No. 8 and other docs with Australian Standard Skill Level.

Hope you got my requirement and will revert back soon.

Thanks.


----------

